# Knicks vs Raptors: March 21, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@*








*Knicks (19-46) vs Raptors (24-42)*
*March 21, 2006 7:30 PM*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: ESPN 1050)*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Rose/J. Rose/Francis/Marbury*
*



































*
*Raptors*
*Sow/Bosh/Charlie V./Petterson/James*



































​*Raptors:*


> As the grind of the season wears on them and the chance to even play significant games in April having been lost in a 1-15 start to the regular season, the Raptors are going to enjoy a rare situation this weekend.Three days off.After playing nine games in 15 days, Toronto gets a three-day break between Friday's game against Milwaukee and a Tuesday night day in New York.


*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury is tired of landing on the back page.The personality conflict with Knicks coach Larry Brown isn't going away. And there was more controversy when the moody playmaker suggested running a play for Jamal Crawford in the final seconds of a win over Detroit on Friday.Not until a lengthy explanation was offered 48 hours later did the story fizzle."I was out of the game for 11 minutes," Marbury said.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think this will be a Knicks Victory.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Go New York Go New York Go! Been waiting a while to say that again!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Go New York Go New York Go! Been waiting a while to say that again!


Haha, I used to follow the Knicks back when JVG was coaching.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Put your ucash where your font is and bet on the game here:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=252597


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Nate is on fire! 5 points in three minutes.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Qyntel!!!!!!!!! Twice!!!!!!!!! In a row!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Stephon comes in and immediately his ****ty defense takes the crowd right out of the game by allowing Mike James to cross all over him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike James is in the zone. The Long Island native has 27 points in the 3rd qtr so far. 6 3 pointers...so far.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Mike James is in the zone. The Long Island native has 27 points in the 3rd qtr so far. 6 3 pointers...so far.


He looks like something out of a crappy basketball video game with crappy defensive a.i. He's just cutting through the Knicks defense and they just look bad. On the offensive end, it's becoming blatently apparent why Larry Brown does not want Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis playing together. There is absolutely no cohesiveness there whatsoever. I have never seen a team hurt by their own two superstars like the New York Knicks. They really are playing horrible.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Frye goes down VERY hard after being hit in the knee by Barrett's head after a hard foul by Nate Robinson, and I'd be very surprised if he doesn't see an extended absence. It looks like he hyperextended it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bad news....Barrett ran into Frye's knee with his big old head, and it appears to have hyperextended or maybe worse. What a horrible play, Frye was escorted to the locker room, and it does not look good.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This presents a good oppurtunity to what I was talking about before. Sit Frye, let him observe players to improve himself and contemplate what he should do to got his shots and boards.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Sprained left knee ligament. X-Rays were negative. Will not travel with the team tonight.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Frye goes down VERY hard after being hit in the knee by Barrett's head after a hard foul by Nate Robinson, and I'd be very surprised if he doesn't see an extended absence. It looks like he hyperextended it.


Ah, how I love the world..... Not...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

o man................



what more can i sayyyyyyyy......... olol


spained ligament ouch............ that means the ligament was stretched beyond what its supposed to.....a little more force or if barret wouldve landed square on to fryes knee, couldve been torn ligaments......thank god it wasnt too serious....


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yup, they suck.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Knicks and defense do not go together at all...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What was Nate thinking on that play? He got beat, and he just tried slashing Barrett from behind, missed the ball of course and Barrett flew right into Frye's knee. He should have just left him, Frye was right under the rim, Barrett would have had nowhere to go.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, tough loss guys, I thought Knicks would win this one.


----------

